# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Ψυχαναγκασμοί - Ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική Διαταραχή >  ΙΨΔ Νομιζω οτι θελω συνεχεια να παω τουαλετα

## eleana2

Καλησπερα, 

Πριν 8 μηνες ενω υπηρχε στη ζωη μου αρκετη πιεση και αγχος αισθανομουν οτι θελω να ουρησω ενω ειχα παει στη τουαλετα πριν λιγο και αν δεν πηγαινα στη τουαλετα δε μπορουσα να ηρεμησω ή να κοιμηθω. Γενικως ειμαι πολυ αγχωδης και γι αυτο διαβασα στο ιντερνετ για μια ασθενεια που ειχε καποια απο τα συμπτωματα που ειχα και η οποια λεγεται διαμεση κυστιτιδα( ασθενεια μη θεραπευσιμη). Προφανως τρομαξα παρα πολυ και η επιθυμια μου ν ουρησω ενω πριν ηταν γυρω στο 3 μολις διαβασα γ αυτην την ασθενεια πηγε στο 100 !! Καθε δευτευρολεπτο σκεφτομουν αν κατουριεμαι ή οχι. Πηγα σε 6-7 γιατρους ουρολογους οι οποιοι μου λενε οτι δεν εχω τιποτα οργανικο. Προσπαθησα να το καταπολεμησω με ψυχολογο αλλα δεν εχω δει μεγαλη διαφορα . Προσπαθω να ξεκολλησω το μυαλο κανοντας διαφορες δραστηριοτητες αλλα νιωθω μεγαλη δυσφορια και τα παραταω.ΕΧω ταλαιπωρηθει παρα πολυ εχω παθει 3 φορες σαν κριση πανικου με τα συμπτωματα (τσουξιματα,πονος στη ουροδοχο κυστη)να εκτοξευονται στα υψη. Προσπαθω να ηρεμησω αλλα δε μπορω. Ωσπου πηγα σε ψυχιατρο και μου ειπε οτι εχει κολλησει το μυαλο μου και ουι χρειαζομαι και φαρμακα. Μου εδωσε λεξοτανιλ και seroxat των 20 με σταδιακη αυξηση και οτι θα δρασει σε 20 μερες. Εχω ξεκινησει εδω και 4 μερες.


Εχω πολυ αγχος για το αν θα θεραπευθω απο αυτο το μαρτυριο.

----------


## elis

ΚΑΤΑΡΧΑΣ ΤΟ ΜΑΡΤΥΡΙΟ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΚΑΛΕΙΣ ΜΟΝΗ ΣΟΥ ΣΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΣΟΥ
ΚΑΙ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟΝ Ο ΚΙΝΕΖΟΣ ΟΥΡΟΛΟΓΟΣ ΛΕΓΕΤΑΙ ΓΙΑΤΑΟΥΡΑ

----------


## kostas62

> Καλησπερα, 
> 
> Πριν 8 μηνες ενω υπηρχε στη ζωη μου αρκετη πιεση και αγχος αισθανομουν οτι θελω να ουρησω ενω ειχα παει στη τουαλετα πριν λιγο και αν δεν πηγαινα στη τουαλετα δε μπορουσα να ηρεμησω ή να κοιμηθω. Γενικως ειμαι πολυ αγχωδης και γι αυτο διαβασα στο ιντερνετ για μια ασθενεια που ειχε καποια απο τα συμπτωματα που ειχα και η οποια λεγεται διαμεση κυστιτιδα( ασθενεια μη θεραπευσιμη). Προφανως τρομαξα παρα πολυ και η επιθυμια μου ν ουρησω ενω πριν ηταν γυρω στο 3 μολις διαβασα γ αυτην την ασθενεια πηγε στο 100 !! Καθε δευτευρολεπτο σκεφτομουν αν κατουριεμαι ή οχι. Πηγα σε 6-7 γιατρους ουρολογους οι οποιοι μου λενε οτι δεν εχω τιποτα οργανικο. Προσπαθησα να το καταπολεμησω με ψυχολογο αλλα δεν εχω δει μεγαλη διαφορα . Προσπαθω να ξεκολλησω το μυαλο κανοντας διαφορες δραστηριοτητες αλλα νιωθω μεγαλη δυσφορια και τα παραταω.ΕΧω ταλαιπωρηθει παρα πολυ εχω παθει 3 φορες σαν κριση πανικου με τα συμπτωματα (τσουξιματα,πονος στη ουροδοχο κυστη)να εκτοξευονται στα υψη. Προσπαθω να ηρεμησω αλλα δε μπορω. Ωσπου πηγα σε ψυχιατρο και μου ειπε οτι εχει κολλησει το μυαλο μου και ουι χρειαζομαι και φαρμακα. Μου εδωσε λεξοτανιλ και seroxat των 20 με σταδιακη αυξηση και οτι θα δρασει σε 20 μερες. Εχω ξεκινησει εδω και 4 μερες.
> 
> 
> Εχω πολυ αγχος για το αν θα θεραπευθω απο αυτο το μαρτυριο.


Γεια σου, 

το πεπτικο και το ουροποιητικο συστημα ,ειναι τα πρωτα που επηρεαζονται απο το εντονο αγχος, μια που οι λειτουργικοι μυες και των δυο ελεγχονται απο το συμπαθητικο νευρικο συστημα, που αντιδρα αναλογα με τις ορμονικες εντολες που δεχεται απο τον διεγερμενο απο το αγχος εγκεφαλο! 

οσο πιο αγχωμενη εισαι ,τοσο περισσοτερες ορμονες του stress εκλυεις απο τον υποθαλαμο στον εγκεφαλο ,με συνεπεια μεταξυ των αλλων ,και οι μυες που ελεγχουν την ουροδοχο κυστη να διεγειρονται χωρις να υπαρχει λογος! 
σε φυσιολογικες συνθηκες θα ερεθιζοντο για να αδειασουν την κυστη, μονο οταν ηταν πληρης! 

το πιο πιθανο ειναι οτι μολις ηρεμησεις με τα φαρμακα θα σου περασει.

----------


## 66psy

> ΚΑΤΑΡΧΑΣ ΤΟ ΜΑΡΤΥΡΙΟ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΚΑΛΕΙΣ ΜΟΝΗ ΣΟΥ ΣΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΣΟΥ
> ΚΑΙ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟΝ Ο ΚΙΝΕΖΟΣ ΟΥΡΟΛΟΓΟΣ ΛΕΓΕΤΑΙ ΓΙΑΤΑΟΥΡΑ


χχαχαχαχααχαχαχαχαχαχ 
ρε το καψεεεε

----------


## 66psy

ελενα ευτυχως να λες που ειναι κατουρημα κι οχι το αλλο το πραγμα. εκει θα ησουν τρεις χειροτερα πιστευω!

κατα τ' αλλα χαλαρωσε και μην το σκεφτεσαι.. 

δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση το μυαλο σου να σκεφτεται για πολυ καιρο ετσι. εφαγες ενα σκαλωμα, θα φυγει με τον χρονο! δεν υπαρχει λογος ανησυχιας.
γεμισε την μερα σου με ενδιαφεροντα πραγματα, επανελαβε στον εαυτο σου πως δεν ειναι απολυτως τιποτα και θα περασει και υπομονη :)

----------


## Starminidemi

Τελικά λύση βρέθηκε? Γιατί σχεδόν το ίδιο περνάω τώρα

----------

